# JButton mit hintergrundbild



## Eule (15. Okt 2010)

Guten Morgen Forum,

ich möchte gerne einen JButton so umschreiben, dass er mir ein definiertes Hintergrundbild anzeigt. Und das bei jeder Größe. Unter Android habe ich das hinbekommen, da man dort ein Button in 3 Teile unterteilen kann. Links+Rechts und die Mitte wird gedehnt. Gibt es sowas auch unter Swing?
Alternativ möchte ich gerne einen Farbverlauf als Hintergrund setzten. Funktioniert das? Mir würde jetzt nur einfallen, dass ganze manuell in der paint-Methode zu programmieren. Also Start RGB-Wert und End RGB-Wert und dann Zwischenwerte berechnen. Gibt es da eine elegantere Methode um dies zu bewerkstelligen?

Danke schon mal,

        Eule


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Okt 2010)

Eule hat gesagt.:


> Alternativ möchte ich gerne einen Farbverlauf als Hintergrund setzten. Funktioniert das? Mir würde jetzt nur einfallen, dass ganze manuell in der paint-Methode zu programmieren. Also Start RGB-Wert und End RGB-Wert und dann Zwischenwerte berechnen. Gibt es da eine elegantere Methode um dies zu bewerkstelligen?



Es gibt zumindest GradientPaint ,Demo: GradientPaint demo : Gradient Paint2D Graphics GUIJava


----------



## Eule (15. Okt 2010)

Danke schon mal dafür. Jetzt kann ich zwar einen Farbverlauf zeichnen, jedoch sehe ich den nur, wenn ich auf den Button drücke, genauer: wenn ich gedrückt halte und die Maus wegziehe. Wie kann ich denn den standard Farbverlauf entfernen? Rollover habe ich schon deaktiviert.


Edit: Auch nur, wenn ich setOpaque(false); setze


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Okt 2010)

AbstractButton#setContentAreaFilled(boolean b)


----------



## Eule (15. Okt 2010)

Perfekt. Danke


----------

